# Self Transfer for international Flights



## Branz (17 Jul 2016)

Looking at LAX Dub via Copenhagen late October 2016
_On this flight, you may need to check in separately for each connecting flight._

_You may need to collect hold bags and check them in again for the next flight._
_You must pass through security and passport control during each connection and you will need a visa if your connection is in a country that requires one._
_In the event of a cancellation or delay, your onward journey is guaranteed by the booking agent, not by the airline. Check the agent's policies carefully before booking._
Anyone any thoughts, it is, at c 300 euro,  half the price of the next flight

Thanks


----------



## RichInSpirit (18 Jul 2016)

I reckon go for it. Especially if you don't have hold baggage.


----------



## dub_nerd (18 Jul 2016)

Watch out for difference in luggage allowance between the two legs if you are bringing back additional stuff.


----------



## Leo (18 Jul 2016)

Also note that if the earlier leg is delayed, you may lose out on the later flight with no rights to alternative arrangements. You'd need to be pretty conservative with connection times.


----------



## tallpaul (18 Jul 2016)

Also be careful of the liquids rule if you buy perfumes/drink on the first leg which may be prohibited on the second.


----------



## dereko1969 (18 Jul 2016)

How long is the connection time and total journey time versus other more expensive journeys?
Factor in the pre-clearance for flights direct to US from Dublin and then do the sums based on your value of time?
Also arrival time in LA should be a key criteria, are you going to basically waste a day's holiday by going via CPH?

Did you try Ethiopian Airlines direct? They don't have pre-clearance but I thought they were year-round.


----------



## dereko1969 (19 Jul 2016)

Ethiopian are just shy of €500 for a week end of October. Direct flight no messing around. I'd pick that if it were me.


----------



## Branz (19 Jul 2016)

Thanks to all, I was wrong about EI not flying beyond end Sept from LAX to Dub, I picked a Saturday on Skyscanner Doh!

As the COH Dub leg is with Ryanair, can't imagine any "accommodation" if flight is missed...
Thanks again


----------



## RichInSpirit (19 Jul 2016)

Only heard about Ethiopian Airlines today here. Thanks Dereko


----------

